# New shop, and tractor



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey guys some of you may remember the fire we had in 2008 everything was a total loss. So this past summer we put a new 40x54. It is not finished and will not be until next year when funds are back up. So here is the new shop and the new 2010 John Deere 5085m. These pictures were taken over the summer. The tractor now has a ten foot pro tech with a back blade. More pictures to come in near future hopefully with the entire fleet!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Heres one more picture of the building taken over the summer, as well as a retired plow truck.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesome shop. Looks great. :salute:


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice lookin shop, and equipment. Now you have to post pics of the skid and tractor with plows on them.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice shop.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

looks good


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

That is a nice looking building. Hope you have it fully together soon.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys! I will get more pictures soon.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dang thats a sweet shop.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice, I love those drive through doors (front to back) I would love to have the space to park my stuff inside like that. My uncle was actually the top salesman for Morton in his zone, they build some nice stuff. Are you going to do anything wit the floor? I would almost think leaving part of it like that wouldnt be a bad idea.


----------



## wishingtoplow (Apr 6, 2005)

if you dont mind telling us about how much you have in the shop how it is?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Beautiful shop!!!


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

nice start to the shop..post pics when its done!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice place, glad to see your recovering from the fire and all.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice set up.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

look at the vicious guard dog


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

randomb0b123;1133509 said:


> look at the vicious guard dog


Just like my families dog! Doesn't even know how small he is.

Nice shop. I really like that. Lots and lots of space.


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

everything looks great!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice! I hope to get into a shop that will be for sale here, 30x60.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Shop looks great!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice shop and equipment. That JD tractor is awesome.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

Very sharp looking shop and equipment! Glad to see you're bouncing back


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yea the if you were to ask my dog how big he is he would probly say he stands 5 feet tall and 160 lbs! haha He scared the snot out of a few golden retrievers tho! 

The building as it stands right now is about 50k. As far as the floor I'm looking to concrete all of it and hopefully with in-floor heat. I got an estimate on that and boy thats not cheap either! 

They are calling for a bunch of snow tonight and tomorrow so hopefully i'll get a few pictures.


----------



## Striper1263 (Nov 30, 2007)

In floor heating is the way to go. My buddy has that in his shop and he says that he hasn't seen an increase in his electric or water bills at all.
We sometimes take our equipment over to his shop and when it's -20 outside its a toasty 65 in his shop. 
When I build a new shop that will be high on my list to do. You will not be dissapointed!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Striper1263;1136325 said:


> In floor heating is the way to go. My buddy has that in his shop and he says that he hasn't seen an increase in his electric or water bills at all.
> We sometimes take our equipment over to his shop and when it's -20 outside its a toasty 65 in his shop.
> When I build a new shop that will be high on my list to do. You will not be dissapointed!


Yes, that is what we had in the building that burned down. I loved it, but it was expensive for us, the gas bill could get quite high! But i think if we go with a more efficient boiler system it will be betyter. We used a large water heater in the last one.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

what kind of canine is that ferocious beast it looks cool haha


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

That there is a rat terrior mixed with a few other breeds he is a little mutt. But he is a great dog! I didnt even realize he was in the pictures until people pointed it out on here!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

wewille;1136919 said:


> Yes, that is what we had in the building that burned down. I loved it, but it was expensive for us, the gas bill could get quite high! But i think if we go with a more efficient boiler system it will be betyter. We used a large water heater in the last one.


A hot water heater is cheap to install. If you install new boiler you will be amazed at how much cheaper it will be to operate almost half of your cost of heating at your other shop.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey that tractor is on my wish list. Looking forward to hear your review of it.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

IMAGE;1136966 said:


> Hey that tractor is on my wish list. Looking forward to hear your review of it.


Well after some use over the summer and after our snow storm yesterday I would highly recommend this tractor. Very powerful, fast hydraulics, great cab, fuel efficient, excellent transport speed, amazing traction, we love the thing. However my back blade leaves alot to be desired, it works good, but its old and pretty well worn out, so ill fix this blade up and look into an ebling for next year. After using this tractor my opinion is that an ag tractor is the most efficient snow removal tool out there. I will be buying another tractor as soon as I can. Probably a big 6000 series or a smaller 7000 series John Deere. Here is one picture I caught of it yesterday. We were too busy for good photo opportunities.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

wewille;1139289 said:


> Well after some use over the summer and after our snow storm yesterday I would highly recommend this tractor. Very powerful, fast hydraulics, great cab, fuel efficient, excellent transport speed, amazing traction, we love the thing. However my back blade leaves alot to be desired, it works good, but its old and pretty well worn out, so ill fix this blade up and look into an ebling for next year. After using this tractor my opinion is that an ag tractor is the most efficient snow removal tool out there. I will be buying another tractor as soon as I can. Probably a big 6000 series or a smaller 7000 series John Deere. Here is one picture I caught of it yesterday. We were too busy for good photo opportunities.


You are JD Dave's new best friend! 

I hear how amazing tractors are, I'm interested to try one out when I have the need for one.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

wewille;1136919 said:


> Yes, that is what we had in the building that burned down. I loved it, but it was expensive for us, the gas bill could get quite high! But i think if we go with a more efficient boiler system it will be betyter. We used a large water heater in the last one.


I've notice the same in my shop as well, the bill gas bill is crazy expensive when compared to just running the Modine. I just leave it off now and stew that I wasted so much damn money.........

Nice building though Wewille. I see Cleary's all over here, where abouts are you located?

You'll certainly be glad you had the ceiling done right away when it's time to finish off the interior. :salute:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That's a gorgeous shop....how did I miss this thread. I love that drive-thru.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

We are located in Oregon, but the building is located on our property in Brooklyn. Its about 10 minutes from my house. Eventually I would like to build a house by the shop, but thats definetly a few years away. 

You dont use your in floor heat much? Did you use a water heater or boiler?

Yes sir, I'm glad they did the cieling, the inner walls are extremely easy to do, so I will just finish of the interior, hopefully ill have concrete in there this spring.

Are you in the milwaukee area?

Thanks for the comments


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

wewille;1139380 said:


> We are located in Oregon, but the building is located on our property in Brooklyn. Its about 10 minutes from my house. Eventually I would like to build a house by the shop, but thats definetly a few years away.
> 
> You dont use your in floor heat much? Did you use a water heater or boiler?
> 
> ...


I'm North of Milwaukee about 30 mins.

I'm a mason/concrete contractor, so if you have any questions on the floor process, or general questions about finishing the interior, feel free to ask, or even PM. Odds are I've been through it, or at least asked the question of another qualified tradesman. Thumbs Up


----------



## mnduramax07 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice looking shop!! What is the sidewall hieght, and what size are the doors?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Jomama, i will definetly take you up on that offer. I dont know much about the construction trades at all. So I will have many questions for you! I'm going to talk with a few heating and cooling people in my area and see what they think about the in floor. I really liked it, but it was very expensive.

Mnduramax07 I don't remember what the hieght was, but the smaller doors are 10x10's and the two larger doors are 12x12's.

Thanks for the comments everybody.


----------



## 06dmax (Dec 6, 2010)

Great looking shop and equipment! Glad to see you bounced back and didnt let the fire keep you down


----------



## yell llc (Jul 3, 2010)

very impressive!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I have some more building pictures coming, floor is in and the insulation and inner tin will be upo this weekend if all goes well.

I do have a question though, is a 102" snow bucket too big for a 773 turbo? Found a deal on one, but hopefully its not too big? What do you experts think?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Its been a long project so fa,r pics were taken in july. There is a heated concrete pad poured. I am planning for two two post lifts, but I will most likely install one. I do have pics of the infloor heating process, but cannot find them. Hopefully I will have the insulation and inner tin up this weekend. The worst part is ive already filled it up and its not even finished!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

After we did the rough plumbing we graded the floor, then layed the foamular 250 foam on the floor, duck taped it togethor, then layed wire mesh down. We tied the sheets of wire mesh togethor and started running the pex tubing. I think we did 300' runs. The pex gets ziptied to the floor. Once that is done the concrete guy came in and finished it up. Very happy with it so far. I just need to get it done!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

And a new puppy as well. Triton is a 4 month chocolate lab, my new hunting partner!


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*Nice to see equipment covered*

Nice Shop what do you want for that little rat catcher? is he for rent?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

You can rent him, but hes not gonna catch any rats! However the big guy might!


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1139365 said:


> That's a gorgeous shop....how did I miss this thread. I love that drive-thru.


The drive through was great at a 4am yesterday loading the loader up to get ready for the snow we didnt get! It was nice to be inside than outside in the freezing rain.


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

wow, if you dont mind, what did it cost you to build something like that? PM me.


----------

